# power window motor question



## 64dodge540 (Jun 3, 2008)

02 Nissan Sertra SE-R rear windows go down slower then normal. Should I clean contacts on the motor or the switch panel or is that not going to matter. Has anyone replaced the motors before and is it had to do. Thank you


----------

